# Slot Cutters....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I was looking at the slot cutters on the Oak Park site after seeing the Router Workshop episode on box decoration. I would like to cut my boxes in half and do some of my miter keys with the slot cutter like this. Am I reading it right that these cutters total diameter is 1 1/4 inch around? 

Thanks!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Most are 2" O.D. , and cut to 3/8" to 5/8" deep with the bearing in place.(on the bit)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1101
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2006/Main/439


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob, that's what I thought and the reason I haven't picked them up as the whole in the bench dog router top is just 2 inches I think. When I saw this on the Oak Park site it looks like they aren't that large but maybe I am wrong. See the link.

Thanks,
Corey

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-RB40-&product=40-275


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

If all you have in your router table is a 2" hole that's ok, because the cutter will always be used above the base anyway 
Just a note, If you buy one stick with the 1/2" shank and you can just buy the cutters to fit the harbor in that way you can save some money 

One more note *** You can also get a long arbor and stack them.

If you need to cut a 3/4" thick stock you can remove the bearing and just use the washer under the nut for your zero point to line the fence up, it should be right at 3/4" deep cut when you do this, BUT don't let the stock hit the nut on the arbor, it may knock it lose.( I use two nuts when I use it this way) one for a jam nut.
You must take when you use the slot cutter this way. 


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katbt7.htm

Arbors below
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?ID=112


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh my god Bob, I feel like such an idiot. That is a real DUH! Ok, well I will have to pick one of these up now. Thansk bob!

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Corey

The Slot Cutter is a great router bit it can be used in many ways, slot cutter,cut offs,finger joints,T & G set,inlay slot for beading(banding),making a true spline insert, spline slot,many,many ways to used this one bit.. 


Bj 
Some times it's hard to see the trees because of the forest ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Uhuh... especially when one of the trees fell on your head!  

corey


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I just want to throw my 2 cents in; I've been buying some of the CMT bits from Sommerfeld Tools and the quality is outstanding. I'm also currenty looking to assemble a set of slot cutters and another good source is http://www.holbren.com
He has Whiteside bits as well as his own brand, free shipping and 10% discount for woodnet.com members by entering "woodnet10" at checkout.

Also http://www.infinitytools.com has an "overstock" section (link on left) where some bits are featured at discounted prices.

Michael


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Michael, been checking that site out. They have a wide variety of bits. Also Routerbits.com is where I have bought some bits in the past. Most have been Freud bits. 

Corey


----------

